# Anyone go on to have a healthy baby after losing a child to a cord accident?



## Milly_P (Aug 9, 2010)

x posted

I'm about 16wks pregnant right now. Lost a baby from early miscarriage the weekend before Thanksgiving, 2009. Then our beautiful boy was stillborn the weekend after Thanksgiving last year, 2010, 8 weeks before delivery, due to a freak accident with his cord (twisted way too many times and caused a large blood clot at the base of his cord). I read an article the other day about how they're starting to be able to see patterns where the same thing happens again in subsequent pregnancies. Since our son died last year it seems like all I hear about is more and more moms with horrible tragic stories that all happen to be "freak accidents". It's getting depressing, feeling like I'm a ticking time bomb, just waiting for the next horrible tragedy to happen.

So, I need some positive stories, especially from mom's who've lost babies due to cord accidents, and then went on to have living, healthy babies. Is anyone out there who's had this happen?

Thanks, mamas.


----------



## yellowbutterfly (Feb 26, 2008)

I'm so sorry you lost your precious son. I lost my beautiful son back in '99 from a cord prolapse during my labor. My ex-husband and I didn't try again afterwards because he didn't want anymore children. I'm now in a new marriage and currently trying again so I can't give you the reasurrance you're looking for, but I just wanted to give you a







and let you know that I know how you are feeling. I worry endlessly about a future cord accident (if I ever get pregnant again), although the Dr's said it's unlikely to ever happen again. Cord accidents, thank goodness, are rare, so I try to stay focused on my goal of having another baby and just keep praying that this will never happen again. It's all I can do. I really hope that helps a little.

I just wanted you to know that you're not alone in feeling this way and hopefullly soon both of us will have







babies


----------



## Mom to E and A (Jul 11, 2005)

YES!

My Elise had a knot in her cord and it was around her neck 5 times. She was stillborn on April 6, 2009 at 36 weeks.

My Ella was born perfectly on March 11, 2010 and is now a happy, healthy 1 year old!!!

There is hope!

I know it is hard, I was a mess for 9 months, but you just have to relax and have faith! That's her name, Ella Faith!

Hugs to you mama, PLEASE PM me if you ever need to chat or vent or anything! I understand!


----------



## Milly_P (Aug 9, 2010)

yellowbuttferly- I'm so sorry for your loss  hoping and praying for healthy babies born alive in our arms.

Kelly- I am so sorry about what happened to your beautiful Elise. It is encouraging to read that you went on to have Ella. I was told, multiple times, by my doctor that these things are freak accidents, etc. But the other day I saw an article talking about how they're seeing patterns of the babies movements in utero causing severely twisted cords, etc. I don't know how much weight to put on it, but it scared the crap out of me


----------



## JourneytoPeace (Jun 21, 2011)

I don't have personal experience to reassure you as I haven't been pregnant since my full-term loss, but I think I've read the same study/article as you're referring to. Is this it?

http://www.preginst.com/UmbilicalCordAccidents2.pdf

Chances are you WILL have a healthy baby at the end of another pregnancy, even moreso that doctors are now aware of possible complications and extra risks a pregnancy might hold for you and ways to minimize that. Unfortunately, often it seems that UCA have very little known about how to prevent them and, truthfully, often aren't preventable. So so scary, I know and how I wish that weren't true. I, ancedotally, know of many people who had healthy pregnancies and then an UCA stillbirth and vise versa (UCA and then healthy baby).

I'm sorry for your loss and I will be sending you positive thoughts for your little one that's expected in a few months!


----------



## Milly_P (Aug 9, 2010)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneytoPeace*
> 
> I don't have personal experience to reassure you as I haven't been pregnant since my full-term loss, but I think I've read the same study/article as you're referring to. Is this it?
> 
> ...


Thank you. After further research, I am taking the study, and the Pregnancy Institute protocol chart over to my OB this afternoon. My next appt isn't for another couple of weeks, but I will be requesting an appointment for this week, when DH, the OB, and I can discuss our "findings". If he is not prepared, willing, or capable of taking extra measures to ensure our baby's safety as much as we can, we will be forced to try to find a higher risk doctor who will accept me as a patient. This is really scary for me. To be quite honest, I don't think I ever would have gotten pregnant again if I knew, before, that this wasn't just simply a "freak accident", but something that could happen again to me, and that there were symptoms that were noticeable and that my son's death quite possibly could have been prevented.

Thanks again.


----------



## bluewatergirl (Jul 26, 2007)

Hugs to you, Milly









I am so sorry for the loss of your son - & Congrats on your pregnancy!

Yes - I also lost a son to a cord accident in June, 2007.

It was during spontaneous labor at 38.5 weeks. His UC was wrapped 3X

very tightly around his legs, and he died from lack of oxygen.

Since then I have had two rainbow boys, in May, 2008 and June, 2011,

both born healthy and screaming.

The pregnancies were more monitored - my OBs were very empathetic

and let me come in as often as I needed to.

I also bought a fetal doppler, which I used often during the last months of

pregnancy. That brought me a lot of peace of mind.

You are in my thoughts. Please feel free to PM me if you ever want.


----------

